# [GRAFICA] Visualizzatore d'immagini

## federico

Volevo domandarvi quae visualizzatore d'immagini usavate, qualora ne usiate, e perche' lo avete scelto.

Attualmente uso pixie-plus, un software di kde immagino, ma mi piacerebbe cambiarlo di qualcosa di + leggero se ci fosse.

Ho utilizzato anche gqmail ma mi scocciava il fatto che i thumbnail non fossero molto ben gestibili (piccoli e scomodi)

Voi cosa usate?

Fede

----------

## FonderiaDigitale

ti posso consigliare solo per gnome, in quanto personalmente sono allergico a tutto cio' che inizia per K.

ovviamente do per scontato che parli di app. non per fb o console.

```
*  media-gfx/eog

      Latest version available: 2.6.1

      Latest version installed: 2.6.1

      Size of downloaded files: [no/bad digest]

      Homepage:    http://www.gnome.org/

      Description: Eye Of Gnome, an image viewer

*  media-gfx/gthumb

      Latest version available: 2.4.0

      Latest version installed: 2.4.0

      Size of downloaded files: [no/bad digest]

      Homepage:    http://gthumb.sourceforge.net/

      Description: Image viewer and browser for Gnome

*  media-gfx/gphoto2

      Latest version available: 2.1.4

      Latest version installed: 2.1.4

      Size of downloaded files: [no/bad digest]

      Homepage:    http://www.gphoto.org/

      Description: free, redistributable digital camera software application

```

e poi nautilus.

----------

## federico

Ah ma neanche io uso kde, solo che non sono eccessivamente razzista con le qt, si mi ha scocciato mettere altro software kdeddoso ma amen..

Ora li sto emergo e li provo !!

----------

## Sasdo

```
gtksee
```

piccolo, pratico, leggero e veloce.

oltre che funzionale...

... magari non è bellissimo...

----------

## fedeliallalinea

Io personalmente uso

```
*  media-gfx/gthumb

      Latest version available: 2.4.0

      Latest version installed: 2.4.0

      Size of downloaded files: [no/bad digest]

      Homepage:    http://gthumb.sourceforge.net/

      Description: Image viewer and browser for Gnome 
```

e devo dire che e' un po' meglio che gtksee

----------

## randomaze

io uso gqview... funziona e non mi sono mai posto il problema se ce ne fossero altri  :Razz: 

----------

## Danilo

io uso kuickshow

non so se e' leggero o cosa ha di diverso dagli altri ma ha quello che mi serve:

 - mantiene memoria dell'ultima directory usata

 - con due tasti scorre le foto una per una 

 - con altri due le ruota

 - visualizza le informazioni in exif (credo che sia una features di kde pero')

contro :

 - e' kde, ma per me no problem: uso kde

oppure se devo visualizzare qualcosa di veloce, kuickshow impiega quei 2-3 secondi per caricarsi, uso display di ImageMagick

```

*  media-gfx/imagemagick

      Latest version available: 5.5.7.15

      Latest version installed: 5.5.7.15

      Size of downloaded files: 4,119 kB

      Homepage:    http://www.imagemagick.org/

      Description: A collection of tools and libraries for many image formats

      License:     as-is

```

----------

## codadilupo

gwenview (tanto hai già il kdeddoso software  :Wink: 

Oppure gqview.

Coda

----------

## pascalbrax

xnview

ottimo per chi non ha le QT o le GTK (e magari non le vuole...)

----------

## Sasdo

 *fedeliallalinea wrote:*   

> Io personalmente uso
> 
> ```
> *  media-gfx/gthumb
> 
> ...

 

mi associo!

Molto bello!

me che ha appena fatto:

```

emerge gthumb

...wow!...

emerge unmerge gtksee

```

 :Mr. Green: 

----------

## .:deadhead:.

https://forums.gentoo.org/viewtopic.php?t=134033

https://forums.gentoo.org/viewtopic.php?t=69616

 :Razz:  buona lettura

----------

## =DvD=

io uso gqview e xnview!!

Quest'ultimo è comodo perchè mi fa modificare un po' le immagini senza stare a chiamare gimp

(resize, crop, conversione, e altre menatelle varie)

----------

## akiross

gqview! mi trovo bene

----------

## federico

gthumb mi pare carino.. chissa' perche' usavo sto coso pixie...

Lento e inutile  :Smile: 

Fede

----------

## hardskinone

Io per adesso uso feh.

----------

## koma

io uso xv  :Smile: 

----------

## pascalbrax

xv? esiste ancora? ma e' mantenuto o totalmente abbandonato?

----------

## randomaze

 *pascalbrax wrote:*   

> xv? esiste ancora? ma e' mantenuto o totalmente abbandonato?

 

Io lo uso per fare gli screenshot   :Very Happy: 

----------

## =DvD=

pixieplus dove l'hai preso che non lo vedo in portage... ?  :Question: 

----------

## xoen

 *=DvD= wrote:*   

> io uso gqview e xnview!!
> 
> Quest'ultimo è comodo perchè mi fa modificare un po' le immagini senza stare a chiamare gimp
> 
> (resize, crop, conversione, e altre menatelle varie)

 

Ma queste modifiche incidono, e se si quanto sulla qualità del file?

Ho notato che vanno per la maggiore gthumb e gqview, che differenze ci sono tra questi due?

PS: Ho emergo gthumb...ma come si esegue?

----------

## xoen

 *xoen wrote:*   

> PS: Ho emergo gthumb...ma come si esegue?

 

Ma porc...avete presente questa frase? bene diciamo che la domanda sarebbe "come si esegue gthumb senza installarlo?" ... si vede molto che ho passato la notte al computer ad installare Gentoo da Stage1??

----------

## fedeliallalinea

 *xoen wrote:*   

> Ho notato che vanno per la maggiore gthumb e gqview, che differenze ci sono tra questi due?

 

Guarda le caratteristiche gqview e gthmb

----------

## xoen

 *fedeliallalinea wrote:*   

>  *xoen wrote:*   Ho notato che vanno per la maggiore gthumb e gqview, che differenze ci sono tra questi due? 
> 
> Guarda le caratteristiche gqview e gthmb

 

A occhio gthumb mi sembra piÃ¹ evoluto (attenzione..), dovrei poter scaricare le foto, dovrebbe essere (anche) un front-end per libgphoto  :Wink:  Per un pÃ² ho usato per questo digikam, sopratutto attirato per la gestione degli album (anche se non mi piace il dover avere 769 copie di una foto sparse per tutti gli album, usare i link no eh?). Vediamo un pÃ² come se la cava gthumb (Ma ahimÃ¨ la mia A60 ha problemi...)

Comunque ho provato gthumb Ã¨ non pensavo fosse a questi livelli davvero un ottimo programma, si possono scorrere le immagine, e sempre mentre si Ã¨ a tutto schermo zoommare, o visualizzare le informazioni, ecc...molto comodo, se potesse anche riprodurre i video stile pornview sarebbÃ¨ "perfetto"  :Smile: 

----------

## .:deadhead:.

Riesumo questo 3d per segnalare 2 Sw che mi hanno stupito , di recente.

Uno è showimg basato su qt. L'altro è media-gfx/comix che invece si appoggia a gtk.

Showimg è molto flessibile, supporta exif e grazie ai kipi plugins, i quali permettono ad esempio di espostare direttamente su flickr o altre gallerie foto, di effetturare modifiche in serie alle immagini , creare filmati da foto, creare calendari, gallerie html,gestire la stampa su carta delle foto etc etc. E' potente ed allo stesso tempo semplice da usare e poco avido di risorse ed è perfettmente integrato in kde [se fate tasto Dx su una cartella compare sfoglia con showimg]

Comix sembra la versione migliorata di GQview, che attualmente uso. Offre funzionalità di modifica di base è immediato da usare ed è leggero. Particolarità di comix è la capacità di leggere immagini contenute in archivi compressi. Inoltre c'è una "modalità manga" che non ben capito a cosa faccia riferimento  :Razz: 

Provateli, ne vale la pena!

----------

## lavish

Spostato da Forum italiano (Italian) a Forum di discussione italiano.

.:deadhead:., pensavo che parlassi di feh dopo aver letto OSnews  :Razz:   :Laughing: 

----------

## .:deadhead:.

ehehe OSnews mi ha messo la pulce . Ho provato feh e mi ha deluso, troppo grezzo per me , anche se merita l'installazione solo per la finestra di about : è geniale!

Poi mi son messo a ricercare i vecchi 3d e come ogni tanto faccio, sono andato a vedere a che punto erano i vari SW . Ed ho scoperto comix  :Very Happy: 

----------

## MeMyselfAndI

Comix e' favoloso perche' ti permette di vedere gli archivi di immagini senza doverli prima decompattare... una comodita' per chi si legge i fumetti indescrivibile  :Very Happy: 

----------

## Sephirot

mi sono sempre trovato benissimo con pornview

```
*  media-gfx/pornview

      Latest version available: 0.2.0_pre1

      Latest version installed: 0.2.0_pre1

      Size of files: 594 kB

      Homepage:      http://pornview.sourceforge.net

      Description:   Image viewer/manager with optional support for MPEG movies.

      License:       GPL-2

```

leggero e funzionale.

----------

## randomaze

feh é come mpg321: un must per la linea di comando.

Altrimenti gqview... quando pornview e/o comix mostreranno anche i metadata se ne puó riparlare perché li vedo interessanti (sopratutto comix).

----------

